# Finishing The Season In Style



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I am still playing golf here in Southern Ontario Canada. In fact I just finished playing for the 8th day in a row. The course I belong to is wet and soggy, playing longer than it usually does due to no roll.
In the past 8 days I have not had a score over 78, with my lowest being 73 the other day. That round included a front 9 score of -1. 
It is nice to finish the season off with some great ball striking and good scores. 
I underwent a double by pass back on May 23, after a mild heart attack. Got back to playing quickly, 5 weeks after the surgery. However my game suffered due to lack of strength and length. I just could not play as well as I was used to. Frustrating, but it beat the alternative of not being alive to play at all!
Now my game is coming around, back to normal. Figures, season is just about over and I find my game! :laugh: 
Hopefully I can start the 2007 season off in good form.
Anyone else experiencing the same thing I am? Season coming to a close and your game is heating up.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Season close? What's that?! :laugh:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

ghost said:


> Season close? What's that?! :laugh:


Here in CANADA we have what we call SNOW. It is white, cold and covers the ground. It usually arrives in late November, early December and stays until sometime in March.
When it arrives we can no longer play golf as it is too hard to find your ball in the snow.
Hence, season is coming to a close.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Luckily enough in the UK where I am the weather can be pretty mild, it rarely snows, but frost can be a bitch between now and february.

I have been hitting the ball well, but frustratingly not getting cut as most of the winter comps with winter rules are non-qualifying 

Will you spend much time in the range throughout the winter season, or do you totally stop?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Luckily enough in the UK where I am the weather can be pretty mild, it rarely snows, but frost can be a bitch between now and february.
> 
> I have been hitting the ball well, but frustratingly not getting cut as most of the winter comps with winter rules are non-qualifying
> 
> Will you spend much time in the range throughout the winter season, or do you totally stop?


Well the nearest indoor range is just over an hour away from me. So I do not go there. Normally I just put the clubs away and that is it until spring.
There is a 9 hole course in London, which is about a 20 minute drive for me. That course stays open all year despite the snow. Sometimes we will get some thaws here, the snow will melt. Last year I did play 9 holes in the middle of January at that course. It all depends on the weather.
April-late November is the usual golf season here in Southern Ontario. Like the PGA Pro's, we all need some downtime! :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Here in CANADA we have what we call SNOW. It is white, cold and covers the ground. It usually arrives in late November, early December and stays until sometime in March.
> When it arrives we can no longer play golf as it is too hard to find your ball in the snow.
> Hence, season is coming to a close.


hmm. this is an interesting thing you speak of. where can i get this "snow"

:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The way I see things, the season here is really just beginning. Here in Miami, you can look at it various ways. In the summer, a lot of people think it's actually too hot to be outside and they don't play, but I like it because the courses are much less crowded.

On the other hand, this time of year, the weather outside is so pleasant that you don't mind the tourists from up north causing bigger crowds and slower rounds. The prices don't go up at most places because the tourists are subsidizing the local economy, so all in all, if you can tolerate the summer heat and the longer rounds in winter, you can't lose.

For me, it's the best of all worlds.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Fore! said:


> hmm. this is an interesting thing you speak of. where can i get this "snow"
> 
> :laugh:



For the right amount of $$$$$$ I could ship some over to your location. You could make snowballs with it and toss them at your neighbours! 
Or you could come over here, I will hand you a big plastic shovel and once the snow starts to fall you can shovel it off my driveway!
Hey I am willing to share my fair share of snow with anyone willing to take it! I am just a nice guy, I do not mind sharing! :laugh:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Luckily enough in the UK where I am the weather can be pretty mild, it rarely snows, but frost can be a bitch between now and february.
> 
> I have been hitting the ball well, but frustratingly not getting cut as most of the winter comps with winter rules are non-qualifying
> 
> Will you spend much time in the range throughout the winter season, or do you totally stop?


Pretty rubbish playing in winter cause the ball doesnt go very far just plugs into the ground


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Here in CANADA we have what we call SNOW. It is white, cold and covers the ground. It usually arrives in late November, early December and stays until sometime in March.
> When it arrives we can no longer play golf as it is too hard to find your ball in the snow.
> Hence, season is coming to a close.



lol :laugh: 

I actually have only been out here in the desert for 2 years, I grew up near Philadelphia, plenty of snow there. Besides that, I'm an avid snowboarder and have been playing kockey my whole life.

I miss snow


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Police said:


> Pretty rubbish playing in winter cause the ball doesnt go very far just plugs into the ground



Doesnt make that much difference, with winter rules.

The fairway is king from the tee though.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> lol :laugh:
> 
> I actually have only been out here in the desert for 2 years, I grew up near Philadelphia, plenty of snow there. Besides that, I'm an avid snowboarder and have been playing kockey my whole life.
> 
> I miss snow


ive never played kockey. is it good?


----------

